# What are good, quality and good looking rims?



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm thinking about upgrading my rims from my stock 04 SpecVs. I don't know much about rims so I thought what better place to ask but Nissanforums. Feel free to impress me with your knowledge...haha...and let me know. 

I'm looking for black/gunmetal/antracite [basically dark] 5 or possibly 6 spoke, if they're thin, rims. 

Here's some of my ideas:

Racing Hart Evo CP5 
Enkei RS7
MB design competition 
Volk TE37 
R1 Racing Spec V 
R1 racing Niko 
Privat Fahren 
Motegi RT5 
Motegi FF5 

I was wondering if anyone had any opinions on which brands are better or which will last longer and all that. 

thanks! :thumbup:


PS I drive through a city daily so something that won't bend on potholes....that's why i'm not upgrading to 18s


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Volk, Racing Hart, and Motegi are awesome...the first 2 are the best. Racing Hart and Volk are primarily forged, lightweight wheels........VERY strong.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

chimmike said:


> Volk, Racing Hart, and Motegi are awesome...the first 2 are the best. Racing Hart and Volk are primarily forged, lightweight wheels........VERY strong.


yeah i'm looking for lighter wheels, do you know how much stock rims weigh? I saw someone else ask that question but no one answered


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The 02-03 wheels are 24lb, not sure about the 04 wheels


----------



## Iniquity (Apr 21, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> The 02-03 wheels are 24lb, not sure about the 04 wheels


Nissan had the 04s listed as 25 pounds.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

damn they made them even heavier?
well that weight shouldn't be too hard to beat with aftermarket rims 

In case anyone else is curious, the 16" on the 02-03 (maybe 04, not sure) SE-R and 00-01 SE are 18lbs I believe.


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

I like Volks but they cost some cash $$$$$


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

OZ, they are the lightest and probably the strongest but not cheap either.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I would look at Volk, SSR, etc... to name a few. They all make lightweight quality rims.

I do not really care for Motegi though cause they are an offshoot of Amercan Racing.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Anything from Ray's (Volk/G-Games/Gram Lights), SSR, Work, ot RoJa are great quality, and pretty light. Expect to pay quite a bit for them.

On a lower budget, I would look into the Velox PG series.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

team 5zigen fn01r-c, i love those wheels myself..


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

So ok...let's imagine that I want to get good, awesome rims....just rims mind you, with about $900....hoping of course getting $500-600 for current rims...

Volk are awesome looking and it seems that they are good by what everyone's saying...but $500 a rim.... damnnnn


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

What size are you looking for?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I think the cheapest way is go about keeping my 17s because i can reuse the tires on new rims...18s would be cool but tires and rims are just too damn expensive, plus i have to drive through Baltimore everyday and the potholes suck! so i don't want to get new 18s and then bend a rim...


so 17s i'm looking for


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

OneFastStanza said:


> I would look at Volk, SSR, etc... to name a few. They all make lightweight quality rims.
> 
> I do not really care for Motegi though cause they are an offshoot of Amercan Racing.


I was gonna say Speed Star Racing (SSR). That's what i'd get if my funds permitted. I was reading about how they're made, on tire rack. Sweet rims, but $$$$. I like the Competition model gunmetal with silver lip


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

just go with the nismo wheels. simply the best one you could put on your car.

Ben


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

and probably the biggest rip off you could find


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

ur funny. they're made by rays engineering. i dont think that's a rip off. good quality wheel made for nissans only. 

Ben


----------

